# R3 crank set if you had the choice



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

In building a new R3 from the frame up if given the choice and trying to watch the money, would you have a FSA BBright crank installed or go with the minimal investment the BB right Shimano Adapter bottom bracket to accomidate my current Ultegra crank? I do not believe price wise Rotor is an option for i am not even sure price wise if the FSA BBright crank is an option. I would however like to have what is best suited for the bike.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

I might have a new FSA BBRight crank for sale if you are intrested, picking up my S5 next week and was thinking of upgrading to rotor.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I received a R3 as a warranty replacement for cracked RS and happily use a DuraAce crackset with the Cervelo supplied BBRight/Rotar Shimano adapter set.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Just pulled my Shimano crank and added the new 2012- 2013 Red with Praxis rings. Dropping a signifigant amount of gs in the process. With the best shifting I've ever experienced. The crank alone was $350 delivered on Ebay. Rings and BB added to the cost but the completed crank package is one of the best performance add ons I have done.

That said the new Ultregra crank or DA are good stuff. Praxis is a big upgrade for either and save some weight over the Shimano chain rings. But I think they look dorky with the web interface on the Shimano cranks.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Got a pic of it installed?


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

More important than pictures ;-) The newest Ultegra compact weights in at 790g with the Shaimano BB. The newest RED with Praxis rings shifts like nothing I've had previous (7800 DA., the 6754 Ultegra, the R700 or the best of the FSA cranks and chain rings) Obviously that is the chain rings and not the crank as I haven't turned a pair of the new RED chain rings.

So the newest Ultegra is 790g and the new Red crank with the facory Sram BB and Praxis rings weights in at 684g. 106g or 3.7oz It doesn't take much effort or more money when you start a R3 buld to get below 14#.


----------



## seleniak (Jun 22, 2008)

Nob - are those the Std Praxis Works Road rings on the 2012 crank with hidden mount? Looking at upgrading my R3SL from gen 1 RED to 2012 RED but thought moving the Praxis Rings to that crank was not an option (love their shifting). Thanks

-Shane



Nob said:


> More important than pictures ;-) The newest Ultegra compact weights in at 790g with the Shaimano BB. The newest RED with Praxis rings shifts like nothing I've had previous (7800 DA., the 6754 Ultegra, the R700 or the best of the FSA cranks and chain rings) Obviously that is the chain rings and not the crank as I haven't turned a pair of the new RED chain rings.
> 
> So the newest Ultegra is 790g and the new Red crank with the facory Sram BB and Praxis rings weights in at 684g. 106g or 3.7oz It doesn't take much effort or more money when you start a R3 buld to get below 14#.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

It is the 2012/13 crank with the hidden mount. You just move the chain drop stud aound one bolt. Works fine. You can see the drop stud in the 3:20 O'clock position just right of the cank arm in the picture. I have that crank on two of my bikes with Praxis rings specifically to drop weight. Love how much better the rings are at shifting!


----------

